# Υπογράψτε για να οδηγηθεί στη δικαιοσύνη ο βοσκός που τύφλωσε τον σκύλο του



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

Το θέμα είναι απίστευτα ανατριχιαστικό. 
http://www.gopetition.com/petition/40581.html
Έχουν μαζευτεί πάνω από 8.000 υπογραφές.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2010)

Ορίστηκε ημερομηνία...



> ...Η πρωτοφανής κινητοποίηση μελών και μη των φιλοζωικών συλλόγων, οδήγησε τελικά στον ορισμό της δίκης του βοσκού από την Ελούντα που έβγαλε μπροστά στον 16χρονο γιο του τα μάτια του σκύλου του, επειδή έφαγε μία από τις κότες του!
> 
> _*Η δίκη ορίστηκε να γίνει στις 12 Δεκεμβρίου...*_


http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=91524

Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα επικαλεστεί σαν γραμμή υπεράσπισης. Φαντάζομαι θα ισχυριστεί ότι του έπνιξε μερικά πρόβατα ή κότες και ενέργησε εν βρασμώ ψυχής και καλά. Πάντως το περιστατικό αυτό δεν είναι σπάνιο, καλώς ή κακώς συμβαίνει συχνά. Ακόμα και έτσι όμως, άλλο πράγμα η θανάτωση και άλλο ο βασανισμός προ αυτής...

Μακάρι να γινόταν το ίδιο και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, αλλά οι περισσότερες δεν τραβούν τόση δημοσιότητα.

Προσθήκη: Τι να ισχυριστεί τελικά... ό,τι και να πει ρόμπα θα γίνει: 



> Οι αστυνομικοί άκουσαν έκπληκτοι τον ψυχρό βασανιστή να ισχυρίζεται ότι το σκυλί χτυπήθηκε από… αυτοκίνητο, πράγμα που διέψευσε όμως η κατάθεση του κτηνίατρου ο οποίος γνωμάτευσε ότι το άτυχο ζώο τυφλώθηκε από ανθρώπινο χέρι!



Επίσης: 



> Το τραγικό είναι ότι ο αδίστακτος κτηνοτρόφος υπέβαλε στο απάνθρωπο αυτό μαρτύριο το ζώο του μπροστά στα μάτια του 16χρονου γιου του!



http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=89724


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, LostVerse. Ξέρεις ποια είναι η γνώμη μου για τη δίκη; Όχι μόνο αυτό το τέρας θα βρει δικηγόρο για να τον υπερασπιστεί και να ισχυριστεί οτιδήποτε, αλλά δυστυχώς καθόλου δεν αποκλείεται να βρίσκονται στην έδρα δικαστές που δεν θεωρούν σπουδαίο παράπτωμα τη βάρβαρη αυτή συμπεριφορά σε βάρος ζώων.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2010)

Ναι... 

Όπως και να έχει, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα του επιβληθεί κάποιο χρηματικό πρόστιμο, βαριά κάποιοι μήνες, με αναστολή εννοείται, και αυτοί ακόμα εφέσιμοι (αν ξέρει κάποιος σίγουρα ας μας πει). Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν η νομοθεσία προβλέπει βαρύτερη ποινή για θανάτωση ζώων έστω και κατόπιν βασανισμού... Πιστεύω αυτό σκεφτόταν η εισαγγελέας, όπως επίσης και το ότι τέτοια περιστατικά σε αγροτικές/ορεινές περιοχές είναι ο κανόνας και όχι η εξαίρεση και για αυτό τον άφησε να φύγει, γιατί ήξερε ότι δεν θα έβγαζε πουθενά. Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει τελικά.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Όπως και να έχει, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα του επιβληθεί κάποιο χρηματικό πρόστιμο, βαριά κάποιοι μήνες, με αναστολή εννοείται, και αυτοί ακόμα εφέσιμοι (αν ξέρει κάποιος σίγουρα ας μας πει). Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν η νομοθεσία προβλέπει βαρύτερη ποινή για θανάτωση ζώων έστω και κατόπιν βασανισμού...



Ανακαλώ τα παραπάνω, τελικώς και φυλακή άνευ αναστολής προβλέπεται, και προηγούμενο υπάρχει:



> 9 μήνες φυλακή, 2.500 ευρώ πρόστιμο, χωρίς εξαγορά και χωρίς αναστολή
> 
> Πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της χώρας, άνθρωπος πάει φυλακή για θανάτωση ζώων συντροφιάς. Το αποτρόπαιο έγκλημα έγινε σε αγρόκτημα στην περιοχή Ψαλίδι μεταξύ Καλυθιών και Αφάντου στη Ρόδο, κοντά στη στάνη 62χρονου, ο οποίος συνελήφθη ως αυτουργός της κτηνωδίας. Οι θηροφύλακες εκτός από τα δύο κρεμασμένα σκυλιά και ένα δηλητηριασμένο, βρήκαν στη στάνη δόκανα και παγίδες για λαγούς και πέρδικες.



http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pname=Article&art_id=17716&catid=21


----------



## Marinos (Nov 25, 2010)

Εγώ είμαι απαισιόδοξος, γιατί μιλάμε για Κρήτη.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 20, 2010)

Αναβλήθηκε τελικά. 



> Αναβλήθηκε για τις* 28/03/2011* η *δίκη του βοσκού* που με τα ίδια του τα χέρια και με αμβλύ όργανο «έβγαλε» τα μάτια του ποιμενικού του σκύλου. Η αναβολή δόθηκε, ως εξ άλλου αναμενόταν, από το δικαστήριο κατόπιν αιτήματος του ιδίου λόγω απουσίας του δικηγόρου του, όπως αναφέρει δημοσίευμα στο *adespoto.gr.*



http://www.econews.gr/2010/12/14/anavoli-dikis-voskou-tyflwse-skylo/


----------

